# Specific Gravity Standards



## djrockinsteve (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there a standard for specific gravity of some wines normally sweetened such as Riesling, or are they sweetened to taste? My daughter likes riesling because it's not dry but short of buying a riesling and taking it's s.g. reading, I don't know how far to sweeten the 5 gallons aging right now.

Thanks Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 2, 2010)

Remove 8oz of wine then add 1/4tsp sugar and taste. Continue adding sugar in 1/4tsp increments until you like what it tastes like then it's just a matter of math to determine how much is needed for the entire batch. Keep notes of the S.G. so you'll know how much sugar to add the next time.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2010)

Dry wines are in the .990-1.000 range
Medium dry are in the 1.001-1.008 range
Semi Sweet are in the 1.009-1.015 range and anything above that is considered sweet. 
reislings have a few different Styles so what you are looking for can range a bit. German style is typically in the semi sweet range and I believe its Australian that is dry.


----------

